# Who will be the second leading scorer?



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

In terms of ppg, not total points or points per minute. 

I think Nash will be a flake so Lin should get heavy minutes? But honestly I could easily change my mind if someone else has a convincing argument.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I think it's going to be Swaggy


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm going with Boozer.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

I'm going to go with Kobe, I think he still has something left in the tank.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Basel said:


> I'm going with Boozer.


And yet you didn't vote in the poll.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

hobojoe said:


> I'm going to go with Kobe, I think he still has something left in the tank.


You need to vote idiot/other.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

RollWithEm said:


> And yet you didn't vote in the poll.



Was posting on the app.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Either Lin or Boozer. Leaning more on Lin though so I'm voting for him.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I think the question of who will lead this team in rebounding is thread worthy.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> You need to vote idiot/other.


Totally would, but I'm on the app.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> You need to vote idiot/other.


Better chance it's Kobe than Steve Nash.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

hobojoe said:


> Better chance it's Kobe than Steve Nash.


No, no it's not. Nash could play one game and put up 17 points a lot easier than someone else on this roster scoring more points than Kobe.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

RollWithEm said:


> I think the question of who will lead this team in rebounding is thread worthy.


Jordan Hill

/thread


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> No, no it's not. Nash could play one game and put up 17 points a lot easier than someone else on this roster scoring more points than Kobe.


...or Kobe could play 6 games, break down, average 14 ppg and Nick Young could step up and average 18 ppg in his absence.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

hobojoe said:


> ...or Kobe could play 6 games, break down, average 14 ppg and Nick Young could step up and average 18 ppg in his absence.


He sat out past being healthy. Lakers had won 50 games he would of came back. Last year was an injury riddled fluke and swagger was one of the constants. 

Want to bet $500 Kobe leads the lakers in ppg?


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> He sat out past being healthy. Lakers had won 50 games he would of came back. Last year was an injury riddled fluke and swagger was one of the constants.
> 
> Want to bet $500 Kobe leads the lakers in ppg?


Only if you also bet me $500 that Nash is the second leading scorer.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

hobojoe said:


> Only if you also bet me $500 that Nash is the second leading scorer.


Why would I do that when I clearly made my vote public? I don't think Nash will be the second leading scorer.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> Why would I do that when I clearly made my vote public? I don't think Nash will be the second leading scorer.


Because my vote of Kobe was a joke. I am serious when I say there's a better chance of it being Kobe than Nash though, thus the bet.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

hobojoe said:


> Because my vote of Kobe was a joke. I am serious when I say there's a better chance of it being Kobe than Nash though, thus the bet.


Good joke I guess.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> Good joke I guess.


Thanks. Kobe should be an option over Nash.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

I think it will be Mark Gasol


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

e-monk said:


> I think it will be Mark Gasol


Marc's cousin?


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

RollWithEm said:


> Marc's cousin?


whatever - clearly his parents are lazy spellers, they didn't even bother to give his big brother that final L that would make his name an actual thing and not just a sound effect


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

hobojoe said:


> Thanks. Kobe should be an option over Nash.


I didn't really see anyone voting Nash, however my goal was clearly to eliminate the possibility of anyone voting for other outside of idiots (or people trying to make a joke?). I'd remove Nash before I replaced him with Kobe.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> I didn't really see anyone voting Nash, however my goal was clearly to eliminate the possibility of anyone voting for other outside of idiots (or people trying to make a joke?). I'd remove Nash before I replaced him with Kobe.


For someone with a long history on this site of not taking polls/rankings seriously and voting absurdly, you seem to be awfully sensitive when it's your poll not being taken seriously.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

hobojoe said:


> For someone with a long history on this site of not taking polls/rankings seriously and voting absurdly, you seem to be awfully sensitive when it's your poll not being taken seriously.


What polls/rankings do I not take seriously? Have you ever seen me state that? This is a quantative measure too, not subjective. I didn't ask who would be the second best player or who would win in a matchup between Bob Cousy and Derrick Rose.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

e-monk said:


> whatever - clearly his parents are lazy spellers, they didn't even bother to give his big brother that final L that would make his name an actual thing and not just a sound effect


:laugh:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

**** the offseason...


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

The NBA has done a lot to make the offseason more interesting, but this month is the worst


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> What polls/rankings do I not take seriously? Have you ever seen me state that? This is a quantative measure too, not subjective. I didn't ask who would be the second best player or who would win in a matchup between Bob Cousy and Derrick Rose.


Every player ranking, legends draft, etc. But I do have to give you that, the only instances that come to mind are on subjective topics.


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

P. Swags


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

hobojoe said:


> Every player ranking, legends draft, etc. But I do have to give you that, the only instances that come to mind are on subjective topics.


I took those both seriously. In the legends draft you didn't write analysis of your match ups, I did. So I took it more seriously than you.


----------

